
Creating an online store: hosted vs. self-hosted ecommerce platform - Exoft
http://exoft.net/creating-an-online-store-hosted-vs-self-hosted-ecommerce-platform/
======
jordif
I really recommend to use a hosted ecommerce platform to test the market for
new sites and make a good and fast MVP. Once the ecommerce administrator has
experiencie, he would know what he needs to manage an ecommerce site. This is
the moment to switch to a self-hosted platform. If you are in this step, it
means that the MVP works well and you are investing in a website that it seems
to fit into the market.

